# OSN Orbit -- channels have disappeared



## Giovannino

Anybody out there got any news on what has happened to OSN channels ? Switched on tonight and BBC Prime Entertainment has gone. Message on screen says that it and 70 other channels can't be seen with the decoder. And many other channels have disappeared in recent months. So we're subscribers and should be given a new one , right ? Wrong, if you call the OSN hotline they haven't got a clue what to say or do. Downight disgusting. They've got our money but can't give a service and don't even give you any warning about the situation. Would be interested in anybody's view ..
thanks:
confused2:


----------



## bat

Giovannino said:


> Anybody out there got any news on what has happened to OSN channels ? Switched on tonight and BBC Prime Entertainment has gone. Message on screen says that it and 70 other channels can't be seen with the decoder. And many other channels have disappeared in recent months. So we're subscribers and should be given a new one , right ? Wrong, if you call the OSN hotline they haven't got a clue what to say or do. Downight disgusting. They've got our money but can't give a service and don't even give you any warning about the situation. Would be interested in anybody's view ..
> thanks:
> confused2:


Yes all in same boat read earlier postings to day been on the web site was going to call but as you seem to have done it not much point.
Anybody read any good books lately !


----------



## hurghadapat

bat said:


> Yes all in same boat read earlier postings to day been on the web site was going to call but as you seem to have done it not much point.
> Anybody read any good books lately !


The joys of living in Egypt............so pleased i'm not there anymore.lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## NZCowboy

Been talking to CNE the distributors of OSN in Egypt today, there is a temporary package of about 12 chanels that everyone will get 90le per month until the new HD decoders arrive. They couldn't tell me when the new decoders and packages will arrive, asked to get put though to a manager and she said 2 months but wouldn't guarrentee it, they-CNE are waiting for OSN to deliever the decoders/packages. So I asked CNE what there plans are for the rollout of the decoders as logisticaly it will be quite a task ... no plans but the subscibers will get them as quickly as possible.
The 12 or chanels are rubbish no sport or movie's.
Joys of Egypt!!!


----------



## bat

NZCowboy said:


> Been talking to CNE the distributors of OSN in Egypt today, there is a temporary package of about 12 chanels that everyone will get 90le per month until the new HD decoders arrive. They couldn't tell me when the new decoders and packages will arrive, asked to get put though to a manager and she said 2 months but wouldn't guarrentee it, they-CNE are waiting for OSN to deliever the decoders/packages. So I asked CNE what there plans are for the rollout of the decoders as logisticaly it will be quite a task ... no plans but the subscibers will get them as quickly as possible.
> The 12 or chanels are rubbish no sport or movie's.
> Joys of Egypt!!!


When I spoke 2 months ago they told me 2 months as well , is that a magic number and 90le they are joking!


----------



## Horus

Oh well does not affect me, last time I watched TV was about 2 years ago and I hate watching sports I suppose it's hard however if you have kids


----------



## bat

Horus said:


> Oh well does not affect me, last time I watched TV was about 2 years ago and I hate watching sports I suppose it's hard however if you have kids


Not only for the kids
Many mums are in at night due to kids homework ( nightmare) lack of transport , lack of anywhere to go really so an hour or so of television with the kids can be fun relaxing.You can also explain cultural differences between uk and here( why here you'd call somebody a dog and in uk a cow for instance) my kids loved that one.


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Not only for the kids
> Many mums are in at night due to kids homework ( nightmare) lack of transport , lack of anywhere to go really so an hour or so of television with the kids can be fun relaxing.You can also explain cultural differences between uk and here( why here you'd call somebody a dog and in uk a cow for instance) my kids loved that one.




And of course all the women that suddenly find out they are not allowed out,


----------



## Horus

Hmm bored housewives....this has got me thinking :eyebrows:


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> And of course all the women that suddenly find out they are not allowed out,


LOL,yes of course there is that one, but usually those type of husbands don't allow the western influence ,or won't spend the money.anyway they don't have to do that now they have rehab open prison. How many women I've met there with no transport ,and many many have no idea about anything out side maybe city stars, and yesterday found they had a pass system, just like a prison I refused to go in bet the committee who thought that one up was male .
When I have been in I find the same woman again and again wandering about with there children like lost souls. Yes the womans groups etc all very good but wears thin after a while .the sad thing is they can't see it and just love it there. Yes I live in a compound also but my daughter thinks that all these compound walls should come down. (cat amongst the pigeons )


----------



## shamylk

A salesperson in Dandy Mall told me a month back that there is going to be an all new OSN service and the existing one will vanish by Dec end. He told me that there is no date so please get yourself registered with us and we'll call you as soon as we have something


----------



## bat

shamylk said:


> A salesperson in Dandy Mall told me a month back that there is going to be an all new OSN service and the existing one will vanish by Dec end. He told me that there is no date so please get yourself registered with us and we'll call you as soon as we have something


Yes yes


----------

